# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Buduća samohrana majka-jos i studentica- izgubljena

## Lost.one

Pozdrav.
Naime ovo mi je prvi put da pišem na ovakom forumu, al u carstvu informacija sam izgubljena. Moja prica ide ovako . imam 21godinu i sada sam već trudna 12tj . otac djeteta je strani državljanin koji je napravio budalu od mene , ali to je vec nebotno i umjesto podbačaja odučila sam zadržati bebu. On ubrzo odlazi iz Hrv. Ja sam trenutno zadnja godina faksa ,ali termin mi je u 3mjesecu , sto je daleko od završetka akademske godine koja traje do 7mjeseca.
Moje pitanje vama, iskusnim već rodama je : 1. Kakve imam sva prava kao samohrani roditelj pri tome i redovni sam student.
2. Alimentacija? S obzirom da je on državljanin SAD-a
3. Jeli moguće da ja to dijete odgajan sama bez fizičke pomoći mojih i pri tome završava faks?
4.  Nemam pojma sto još trebam pitati jer sam zbilja izgubljena , ali želim se za ovo dijete borit. Prvo gledam opcije gdje cu moći sama a onda se tek obratiti mojoj obitelji. Nisam ga mogla podbaciti iako sam od prvog trena znala da sam sama u ovome ,da ja i on nikad nećemo biti skupa ili da ce on biti dio naših života. On je kukavica .

Roditelje nemam, oboje su preminuli. Imam bracu i sestre , no molim vas za pomoć ako postoji bilo koja šansa da ja to dijete rodim u gradu gdje studiram i sama odgojim bez da se vraćam doma k mojima, jer vjeruje mi svi kažu da su uz mene ali po njihovim pravilima samo . :/

----------


## rehab

Odgovorit ću ti na pojedina pitanja. Prvo i osnovno - daj šansu svojoj obitelji. Kakve god da odnose sada imaš sa braćom i sestrama, često se to dosta promijeni nakon dolaska bebe. Odgajati bebu sam, bez ičije pomoći, stvarno nije lako. Odnosno, lakše je ako beba spava noću, doji bez problema, prihvaća AS i kolica, itd. - ono što bi se reklo lako odgojiva beba, ali često u stvarnosti nije tako. Uvijek možeš okrenuti ploču ako vidiš da se situacija ne razvija u smjeru u kojem bi ti željela. Drugo, za faks, mislim da je najbolje da odeš u referadu i da razgovaraš pojedinačno sa profesorima. Koliko znam, bez problema izlaze u susret trudnim studenticama.

----------


## tangerina

POzdrav i dobrodošla

nemam odgovore na pitanja vezana za alimentaciju i prava, tu će neke druge cure bolje znati
ali imam par stvari koje mogu biti od pomoći

prije svega, normalno je da se osjećaš izgubljeno jer realno pred tobom je zaista izazovna situacija, ali nije nepremostiva, samo vjerojatno, tj sasvim sigurno, nećeš sve moći odraditi onako kako bi ti bilo najdraže, nekad će trebat stisnut zube za više dobro

za to koliko ćeš moći sama ne vidim kakva ti je financijska situacija, imaš li neki izvor novca i svoj stan? to mi se čini najbitnije, jer od porodiljne naknade ako nisi dosad radila nećeš moći živjeti niti prehraniti dijete.
druga stvar, računaj na ovo: od trenutka kad rodiš, do ne znam koliko godina, netko to dijete uvijek treba čuvati. dakle kad ideš obaviti nešto, ideš kod doktora, kad ideš na predavanje, ispit, učiš, ideš na razgovor za posao, pa na posao.. toga ima brdo. dobro vidi tko su ti osobe koje će ti pomoći i na koje se možeš osloniti, i njihovu pomoć prihvati čak i kad treba malo progutat svoj ponos.

----------


## Beti3

1. kad rodiš imat ćeš godinu dana pravo na naknadu, bez obzira na sve ostale okolnosti. Sada je ona, mislim, 1660 kuna, ali kažu da će povećati dogodine. Za to se moraš javiti na HZZO u roku od 30 dana od poroda.
Imaš pravo od HZZOa na jednokratnu naknadu za opremu novorođenčeta. Isto javiti na HZZO nakon poroda, kad budeš djetetu radila zdravstvenu knjižicu.
Svaki grad daje određenu svotu novaca za svako rođeno dijete, ali iznosi su jako različiti. Taj novac ćeš dobiti u gradu u kojem si prijavljena na stalnom boravku. Moraš se sama javiti u grad nakon poroda.
Imaš pravo u trudnoći na novčanu pomoć od CZSS, moraš im se javiti i pitati detalje.
Svi pregledi u trudnoći i porod su besplatni.

2. Za alimentaciju bi trebala prvo dobiti potvrđeno očinstvo. Pokušaj poslati mail američkoj ambasadi i pitaj sve detalje.

3. Moguće je da sama odgajaš dijete. Naravno tada ti treba pomoć neke prijateljice koja će pričuvati bebu kad ti ne možeš. U normalnoj trudnoći možeš prisustvovati predavanjima do kraja trudnoće. I polagati. Tada bi ti ostao samo jedan semestar. To se sve možeš dogovoriti sa studentskom službom, ali imaš vremena, možeš i za koji mjesec. Puno je ljepše i lakše ako imaš pomoć "svojih" ljudi, jer prvi tjedni nakon poroda su jako naporni. Obično beba unese sreću u svaku obitelj, pa ma kako neželjena prije bila.

4. Možda idući mjeseci i toga koga zoveš "kukavicom" ohrabre i odluči preuzeti svoj dio brige. Iako, dobro razmisli želiš li to, jer ako bude imao ista roditeljska prava, a ne slažete se, mogao bi dijete odvesti jako daleko. S druge strane, i nemaš pravo uskratiti djetetu oca, ako otac želi biti tata.

Uglavnom, dan po dan. Postoji pomoć budućim majkama. Ako nemaš gdje biti, ima domova gdje će brinuti za tebe i bebu sve dok beba ne navrši godinu dana. Znam da ima Caritasovih domova, možeš nači na netu. Ako želiš, moći ćeš. A što se tiče odjeće i opreme, uvijek ćeš naći nekoga da ti pokloni, pa i na ovom forumu.

Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## Buba38

> Pozdrav.
> Naime ovo mi je prvi put da pišem na ovakom forumu, al u carstvu informacija sam izgubljena. Moja prica ide ovako . imam 21godinu i sada sam već trudna 12tj . otac djeteta je strani državljanin koji je napravio budalu od mene , ali to je vec nebotno i umjesto podbačaja odučila sam zadržati bebu. On ubrzo odlazi iz Hrv. Ja sam trenutno zadnja godina faksa ,ali termin mi je u 3mjesecu , sto je daleko od završetka akademske godine koja traje do 7mjeseca.
> Moje pitanje vama, iskusnim već rodama je : 1. Kakve imam sva prava kao samohrani roditelj pri tome i redovni sam student.
> 2. Alimentacija? S obzirom da je on državljanin SAD-a
> 3. Jeli moguće da ja to dijete odgajan sama bez fizičke pomoći mojih i pri tome završava faks?
> 4.  Nemam pojma sto još trebam pitati jer sam zbilja izgubljena , ali želim se za ovo dijete borit. Prvo gledam opcije gdje cu moći sama a onda se tek obratiti mojoj obitelji. Nisam ga mogla podbaciti iako sam od prvog trena znala da sam sama u ovome ,da ja i on nikad nećemo biti skupa ili da ce on biti dio naših života. On je kukavica .
> 
> Roditelje nemam, oboje su preminuli. Imam bracu i sestre , no molim vas za pomoć ako postoji bilo koja šansa da ja to dijete rodim u gradu gdje studiram i sama odgojim bez da se vraćam doma k mojima, jer vjeruje mi svi kažu da su uz mene ali po njihovim pravilima samo . :/


A odigraj ti po njihovim pravilima dok ne staneš na noge a poslije sve će bit kako treba,sama nemožeš to je realno a uz pomoć ljudi koji te vole sve je moguće

----------


## alisocka

ako ti je potrebno, imam neke stvari za malu bebu koje ti mogu poslat

----------


## samamama

> 2. Alimentacija? S obzirom da je on državljanin SAD-a


jednom kada rodis i prodje ta prva najteza godina dok je beba mala., ovo sto je americki drzavljanin moze ti samo biti prednost. kod njih su zakoni puno drugaciji i stroziji nego nasi, a termin ne placanja alimentacije gotovo da i ne postoji, jer se za to kod njih jednostavno ide u zatvor - odmah. Nije kao kod nas.

kada dodjes do te faze., svoja prava ces ostvariti putem americkog suda, tako da ces naci advokata tamo koji ce te zastupati.

za sada misli na sebe i na organizaciju svog zivota., a od njega trazi priznanje ocinstva tj upis u djetetov rodni list kao i sve ostale podatke koji ti kasnije mogu dobro doci ( social secutriy number, adresu u usa itd)

----------


## liras

Pozdrav!
Ja sam puno starija od tebe, imam stalni posao, stan, financijsku sigurnost, obitelj koja mi pomaže u svemu. Ostala sam sama u 4 mjesecu trudnoće. Otac djeteta odjednom više nije bio zainteresiran za nas. Bilo mi je teško cijelu trudnoću. Željela sam to dijete više od svega, ali biti u svemu sam teško je. Prvi mjeseci s bebom naporni. Plakao je prva tri mjeseca zbog grčeva, pa zubići, ja u depresiji. Društvo ne prihvaća samohrane majke. Računaj na to da te nitko neće maziti već još više gaziti. To je ono negativno i ono zbog čega bi trebala prihvatiti maksimalnu pomoć obitelji. Trebati će ti financijska, psihička podrška. Pregrizi sve godinu, dvije, a onda dijete pod ruku i svojim putem. Neću ponavljati ono što ti je prije netko već rekao. Ono što ti svakako savjetujem je da još danas nazoveš bilo kojeg odvjetnika i najavi se na konzultacije koje su besplatne. On će ti reći kojim smjerom krenuti. Kad rodiš imaš pravo na besplatnog odvjetnika. Ako si iz Zagreba ili Zgb županije napisat ću ti brojeve tel. Ocu djeteta reci da ako ne želi priznati očinstvo da ćeš ga tužiti. Uz priznavanje očinstva ide brže pa je i tebi u interesu da pristane na to. Sud radi sporo i u mom slučaju gdje je otac naš državljanin koji je priznao dijete.
Na facebooku imaš puno grupa gdje žene anonimno postavljaju pitanja, dijele savjete i sl.  Ja sam tamo puno naučila o djeci i pravima. Možda ti pomogne.  Na kraju, uz sve napore, neprospavane noći bit ćeš najsretnija osoba na svijetu kad ti se beba nasmije, kada nasloni glavu na tvoje rame. Nema boljeg osjećaja. S vremenom je sve lakše. Moj bebač ima 8 mjeseci i uživam u njemu.  Ako si u Zagrebu, javi se za kavu da popričamo i da ti, ako mogu pomognem. Hrabro!

----------


## baka

Mogu ti pomoći informacijom da se za vrijeme trudnoće i poroda ne gube studentska prava. Želim ti da pronađeš nekoga tko će ti biti od pomoći, a svakako se materijalno osiguraj od oca djeteta. Sretno.

----------


## zutaminuta

Možeš pauzirati studij do 1. g djetetova života. Znači, ovu akademsku godinu, ako ti iz nekog razloga postane prenaporno ići na faks, te i slj. godinu, s tim da odlučuješ hoćeš li za to vrijeme ostaviti si pravo polaganja ispita (ali ne preporučam jer ne stigne se učiti).

Za dijete je iznimno teško brinuti sam bez ičije pomoći. Primjer moj. Beba je zdrava, "lako odgojiva" što bi rekli, a svejedno da mi nema pomoći dečka i nj. mame ne bih se stigla ni otuširati, ili nešto pojesti.

----------


## MoonSun

Draga Lost one, kažu da su trudnoća i porod najljepši u životu, ali kad sam ja bila trudna, ubijalo me što mi to govore jer sam dane provodila plačući. Poslala sam mailove tražeći besplatnu psihološku pomoć na sto adresa, javilo se dvoje ljudi, no nisam iz velikog grada pa mi nije bilo od pomoći. Zašto počinjem s tim - jer ti trebaš učiniti sve da budeš dobro, a hormoni trudnoće plus ovakve okolnosti znaju biti porazni po naše stanje :Smile: .

Ima plavi telefon, ima udruga Korak po korak ili tak nešto za maloljetne roditelje, ali... možda bi i tebi pomogli, ima centar Tessa. Sve Zagreb.

Drugo, brini o sebi i trudnoća će ti biti lakša. Nema nošenja tereta ni treskanja, jedi kao i do sad, samo uzimaj vitamine, pojačaj povrće i voće..,  kontroliraj krv, jel ti treba željeza.... Ukratko, živjela rutina i živjelo spavanje, nemoj gubiti noći niti se stresirati. 

Ja sam inače jako stresno živjela, u trudnoći sam smanjila iako mi je teško palo.. i vjerujem da je to pomoglo da imam urednu trudnoću. 

Kad sam ušla u treće tromjesječje, iako je do tad bilo, mogu sama., pala sam i očajno trebala nekoga. No sada znam, u trenutku poroda dobiješ snagu. Možda ne u prvom trudu ako nisi spavala danima :Smile: , ali dođe. Beba diže oksitocin. 

Ne samo tebi, svima oko tebe stoga se ne libi doći, otvoreno razgovarati. 

Ako nemaš novaca da platiš stanarinu osim one rodiljne naknade.. vidi gdje možeš živjeti, postoje udruge (često kršćanske..) ili odi svojima, privremeno, sestra, brat.. teta, koga imaš.

Kad si sama s bebom (ja nisam, ali često jessam) uvijek je moraš vući sa sobom, čak i da bi odnijela smeće iz stana. Mislim, možeš ti nju ostaviti, ali.. većina majki ne bi. One se lako zagrcnu, lagano premjeste pa zagnjure u deku, baby telefoni nisu baš zdravi i signaliziraju samo jaki plač. Itd.

Drugo, babinje ne postoji bez razloga. Ja sam planirala porod bez rezanja tam dolje, nažalost, dogodio mi se najveći rez ikad i dva tjedna nakon poroda bilo mi je teže nego na porodu samom. Mjesec dana kasnije, kad sam nosila kolica i sve, počela sam opet obilno krvariti i shvatila da.. doista 40 dana moram više spavati, dobro jesti, puno se odmarati i nipošto ne vući ni nositi ništa teško (kolicaaa!). No, to znači da sam se tri tjedna nakon poroda osjećala ok, dapače, sjajno!.),  ali vidiš, tijelo još nije bilo gotovo s vraćanjem u normalu.

Bebe su nepredvidljive. Kupiš, planiraš dudu ili ne dudu, bocu ili ne bocu, dojenje ili ne dojenje, kolica ili ne kolica.. a ono, tvoja beba po svome. I sad imaš izbor ili biti jedna od mama koje će je pustiti da plaču ili se prilagoditi. Ako mene pitaš, sasvim male bebe nikad ne plaču bez razloga i ne bih tako malo biće pustila da vrišti. Ili je gladan, ili mu smeta mokra pelena ili mu je neudobno, mora podrignuti, kakati, piškiti, prdnuti i ne može jadan u tom položaju u kom je. Ili hoće neku utjehu..
No, navike se stvaraju polako, ako tvoja beba neće nešto što si planirala... ima šanse da to postane sasvim ok, samo budi uporna. Imaj razumijevanja.. možda si i ti ili tvoj biološki tata bila takva kao mala.


E sad, tata. O tome kako je bolno kad te svi tretiraju kao udanu gospođu samo zato jer okolo hodaš s trbuhom, neću trošiti riječi. Nekad prešuti i kaži, da, moj muž je super, a nekad objasni da si solo i da ti je tak ok i da nemaju svi muža. 

No, tata je tu zbog dijeteta i ja bi se borila, kako god..., da to dijete ima priznatog oca i alimentaciju. Nije laka borba, ne znam  o tome puno, ali.. znači znati tko je tata, em zbog naslijednih bolesti i koječega u obitelji, em zbog novaca ako ih bude,
em se taj tata možda malo promijeni i shvati kak je dijete super, em dijete mijenja ljude..

možda taj tvoj amer ima neku rodbinu ili koga već tko želi biti u kontaktu sa svojim unukom, nećakom i slično. Malo vjerojatno za Ameriku, ali možda. Ponosu tu nije mjesto, ti si sada majka i lavica i budi sretna zbog snage koju dobivaš :Smile: .

Za stvari.. bebe tako brzo rastu, a toliki je konzumerizam stvoren oko njih da ćeš nešto sigurno dobiti, a treba ponekad i pitati. Uludo je kupiti išta novo .

Ja nisam ništa kupila, posudi (i dobro čuvaj :Smile: , pitaj, dobij na poklon. Za svoju satisfakciju, uzela sam mu jednu majicu za plivanje kad bude imao godinu dana, a ak dobijem novi kompletić, odmah skidam i oblačim, odnosno čuvam za grad, doma može biti u bilo čemu. 
Nemoj biti tužna što ne možeš kupiti nova kolica ili što već, njima to stvarno ne treba.

Moram ići, sretno i hrabro, pitaj pomoć, uzmi pomoć i prihvati situaciju kao najbolju ikad, 

a godinu na faksu.. zamrzni! Taj drugi semestar nema šanse da odradiš ako moraš biti na predavanjima. U biti, odi kod svakog profesora i pitaj njegov savjet. Budi hrabra i komunikativna, žene u svojim rukama drže nastavak ovog svijeta,

a možda te neki egoistični lik s naočalama a la tvoj profa iznenadi mudrostima. 

Pokaži da ti je to važno i oni će ti izaći u susret, a tko neče.. nadoknadit ćeš dogodine. 

Dan po dan i korak po korak, s dijetetom se planovi uvijek mijenjaju ili malo puno kasne, ali ne znači da su neostvarivi.

----------


## liras

MoonSun, ista priča, isti osjećaji. Ovo kao da sam ja pisala.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ako mene pitaš, sasvim male bebe nikad ne plaču bez razloga i ne bih tako malo biće pustila da vrišti. Ili je gladan, ili mu smeta mokra pelena ili mu je neudobno, mora podrignuti, kakati, piškiti, prdnuti i ne može jadan u tom položaju u kom je.
> ...
> Uludo je kupiti išta novo 
> .... 
> žene u svojim rukama drže nastavak ovog svijeta,


x
_True that._

----------


## Mapmap

Draga Lost one
Ak procitas moj post, ostavi mi mail da ti se javim. Imam ti puno toga reci :Smile:

----------


## main

zašto izgubljena? ima nas muških koji smo isto rastavljeni,imam djete koja živi sa bivšom i vrlo rado bi htjeli neku novu priliku a to kaj je djete tu samo je lijepše, nije otežavajuće.

----------


## Slada

Cao drage zene.. Imam pitanje ako netko zna da mi pomogne i odgovori.. Zivim u Njemackoj,imam curicu od 2.5godine.. Zivimo sa njenim ocem mojim uskoro bivsim.. Ja i curica moramo izaci iz stana..ali ja nemam gdje..primanja imam samo od dd.. Dali ima koja samohrana majka i njemackoj da mi se javi.. Ljubim vas sve

----------

